# Is there a way to make qqTimer remember your times?



## Ben (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Is there a way to make qqTimer remember your times even after refreshing/reopening etc?


----------



## Owen (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21674-gqTimer-%E2%80%93-the-Graphy-qqTimer-mod-that-Logs-and-Graphs-your-times&highlight=graphy


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2010)

Besides that.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 23, 2010)

nup


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

nope

Pure JavaScript can only store an absolute maximum of 80 KB of information per website. If you factor in scrambles, storing enough scrambles would actually make you run out of space. The best I'd be able to do is storing smaller sessions only (or the current session only) and then giving you a warning if space was low.


----------



## jfly (Oct 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Pure JavaScript can only store an absolute maximum of 80 KB of information per website.\


 
What about html5's new localstorage feature? It's way better than cookies for what you would want to do.


----------

